# HP laptop overheats and shuts off constantly



## Saffire (Jul 22, 2009)

Dear Forum, 
I have an HP Pavilion dv5035nr Notebook PC with Media Center and XP SP2 installed, and as long as it sits idle it is fine, but as soon as a load is put on it, the CPU hits 100%, the fan kicks into high gear, and three seconds later it shuts off completely with a quiet 'blip' sound. - A load means I try to download updates from the internet, run a virus scan, delete software from the control panel, or try to import a music CD into my music library. - I have searched the HP forum and tried replacing the thermal paste between heatsink and cpu as they suggested, but the condition has returned. I don't know if this is a temperature sensor, component failure or some virus/spyware causing this. I have McAfee internet security, and even downloading the updates causes the system to shut off. I did flash the bios - no help. I also elevated it and put a fan on it so air blows above and below it. Sometimes it runs longer that way. I ran the CPU Burn-in software, and that does not recreate the problem. Only when I have it performing a task will it go down. Any ideas?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Install SpeedFan and simulate what happened. Observe the temps and at least try to get the highest reading just before it shuts off.

If you want disassemble the laptop and give it a good clean using a can of compressed air. Blow out the dust or whatever is there that may have blocked the air flow. Reapply thermal compound (not needed but I recommend this to be sure).

If symptoms persist, run HDD diagnostics and RAM diagnostics.


----------



## Saffire (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you, TF! Will try all these and get back to you with results.


----------



## Saffire (Jul 22, 2009)

I recreated the situation 3x. The temps shut down @ Core 89C the first time, and 90C the next time, and 194F the third time. HD hardly changed in temp at all. The strangest occurance was powering back up the 2nd time. It shut itself off due to overheating while trying to load Windows. I could hear the fan kicking into high gear before the all-too-familiar 'blip' of silent computer death. Then it took several attempts to restart the system for the 3rd run.
Every 4th or 5th startup it gives a 'failure to initialize properly' msg.
I have no HDD diags to run since my HD is a Toshiba. The inside of the laptop is clean as a whistle - taken apart 2x and cleaned. Any other suggestions? I don't know if its hardware or software problem - should I invest in one of those Registry Easy cleaning programs and try deleting junk in the Registry?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

IMO it could be overheating if you are reaching 90 deg C and then laptop shuts off automatically. If laptop is clean make sure vents are not blocked (by tablecloth, bed sheet, etc.) when using the laptop.

Get Hitachi DFT to test your harddrive. D/L the CD based program so you can run it off the CD/DVD drive without having to boot from the hard drive.


----------



## Saffire (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks, TF - You make it sound so easy. I'm still wading through the Speedfan stuff. I shall attempt an ISO burn via your link instructions. Its times like these when I wish I would have paid more attention in my computer classes...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Saffire said:


> Thanks, TF - You make it sound so easy. I'm still wading through the Speedfan stuff. I shall attempt an ISO burn via your link instructions. Its times like these when I wish I would have paid more attention in my computer classes...


Well it is never too late to learn something new.:grin:


----------



## Saffire (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok, TF, I have the results - I burned the ISO CD and booted from it. PC DOS came up and gave me 15 seconds to select opt 1 or 2. I took Opt 1, SCSI with ATA. It ran briefly, said it didn't detect 'something' and then shut down with the 'blip of death' I have come to know so well. When powering up again, it would not even go to PC DoS before 'blipping' me off - 3x. Each time it shut down even quicker than before. It didn't have time to overheat. I had to remove the CD from the drive via the paperclip method. The system started up as if nothing ever happened. If I had a sense of humor, I'd probably laugh at some point, but really all I do mostly is regret ever getting an HP laptop. My theory is that yes, my laptop is possessed. That's my theory and I'm stickin' to it. Any exorcist advice for my demon-inhabited HP? Thanks for all you rinsight, TriggerFInger...


----------



## mastafoo1 (Aug 1, 2009)

well the best advice is always to clean the fan and all of the vent ducts in the laptop this includes the copper fins. 
if that does not fix the problem, then another possible problem is that (YOU SHOULD NOT ATTEMPT THIS UNTIL YOU HAVE TRIED EVERYTHING ELSE AND ONLY IF YOU KNOW WHAT YOU'RE DOING) it could be that the thermal compound between the processor and the heatsink has lost contact in some places (i know it may sound weird but I've seen it many times and its true) the only way to fix that is to remove the heatsink, clean the processor and heatsink contact surfaces and reapply the thermal compound. This is fairly risky if you dont know what you are doing, sometimes removing the heatsink can forceably pull the processor out and bend or break the pins... NOT good... and again... probably this procedure should be done by a person who works on laptops all the time. do not intentionally remove the processor to do this procedure. 

First you need to clean the fins and see if that is the problem you definitely seem to have either a blockage or a heat transfer problem


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Saffire said:


> Ok, TF, I have the results - I burned the ISO CD and booted from it. PC DOS came up and gave me 15 seconds to select opt 1 or 2. I took Opt 1, SCSI with ATA. It ran briefly, said it didn't detect 'something' and then shut down with the 'blip of death' I have come to know so well. When powering up again, it would not even go to PC DoS before 'blipping' me off - 3x. Each time it shut down even quicker than before. It didn't have time to overheat. I had to remove the CD from the drive via the paperclip method. The system started up as if nothing ever happened. If I had a sense of humor, I'd probably laugh at some point, but really all I do mostly is regret ever getting an HP laptop. My theory is that yes, my laptop is possessed. That's my theory and I'm stickin' to it. Any exorcist advice for my demon-inhabited HP? Thanks for all you rinsight, TriggerFInger...


Are you using a good working RAM stick? If not, try with a good/new RAM stick.


----------



## Saffire (Jul 22, 2009)

Now you're going over my head, TF - 
Hmmm, do you mean the installed RAM or a flash stick to boot the ISO from? And do you have a link to it? I tried looking up support on testing the 1GB RAM installed, and then ran a virus scan with the battery pulled out just for the fun of it. Usually it shuts down within 30 seconds of starting up the scan, but this time it made it all the way through - about 1 hr worth. McAfee found Generic.PUP and quarantined it. So for the first time in about 6 months or so the cumputer actually ran a virus scan without shutting down. I guess the demon inside my HP took the day off? Or possibly the battery had something to do with it?

As far as cleaning it, MFoo1 - its clean clean clean inside and out. Just had the thermal paste replaced before I started this thread. I'm wondering if it has something to do with malware hidden deep inside. I have noticed that when I try to startup in Safemode the system starts up as normal Windows - won't enter safemode. Could that be part of the problem? Stranger than truth...
Thanks for your responses!


----------



## mastafoo1 (Aug 1, 2009)

well, if you are spiking cpu, then you could be having a virus problem, or a problem with a poorly written or corrupted program. 
you are right that it is not good that you are not able to access safe mode, this seems like a soft issue. hows it going since the virus scan? the other issue you may need to consider, a lot of anti virus and virus removal software are very good at removing the virus file itself, but cleanup is not always a practical expectation of these programs. this leaves many people in the dark when they run the antivirus software thinking that they fixed the problem and they are left with a compromised operating system, is your system still experiencing processor spikes? are you able to load into safe mode?
really want to help you with this

mfoo


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

So DFT wouldn't run? you may need to enter the BIOS and change the Sata setting from ACHI to Compatibility to run Drive Fitness test. EDIT: Oh, also, don't select the SCSI with ATA option, it won't start if it doesn't find a SCSI controller, select the ATA only option and it should start that way.

Also you may be able to download and run the western digital data lifeguard, that usually works on Toshiba hard drives.

Better to make sure the hardware is good and working properly before looking at software, if the hardware is bad then trying to diagnose a software problem would be a waste of time and effort.


----------



## Saffire (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok, here is the latest and greatest...I WAS able to get the system to come up in Safe Mode. I was also able to get the ISO disk booted and ran ATA quick test. The advanced test did not complete - the fan(s) went full power and then the all-too-familiar blip of death again. I took the laptop into the office with me since the office computer was being upgraded, and one of the IS people there were able to get into the laptop BIOS, and from just looking around, THEY got the blip of death. They even remarked how 'cool' the system was to the touch before overheating and shutting off. Maybe I should try the Western Digital data lifeguard test next, if it will make it thru that before bleeping me off again? Still thinking its possessed by...?? Thanks for all your help out there...!


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

did it pass the quick test? usually if it passes the quick, it passes the advanced (but not always). 

So it shuts off running windows, doing a diag test, and even just accessing the BIOS, processor is up to 90c....you already redid the thermal paste, fan works....is there hot air comming out of the fan exhaust?

90c for a processor is overheating, normal range on the high end is usually 75c max. I might look at the cpu thermal module (the heat sink) does it look like its close to the processor? are the metal arms that hold it down bent? screws tight? any cracks in the copper tube? does the end of it near the fan get hot while its running? (try not to burn yourself though, be carefull)

if the heat sink is cooling properly, it should be warm/hot near the end, if its not and its cool, is it hot near the processor (don't burn yourself, use a thermometer if you have one)? it may not be transferrnig heat properly and allowing the CPU to overheat. If the heatsink is cool near the processor, there may too much thermal paste or not good contact between the heatsink and CPU.


----------



## Saffire (Jul 22, 2009)

Good point. I will check it out. Yes, it passed the quick test. Maybe it is the heatsink itself, or something in close proximity. Thanks!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Does it overheat strictly on battery power?


----------



## mastafoo1 (Aug 1, 2009)

another thing to check, this one got me twice in the last year, the heatsink may not be properly and SECUREly fastened after changing the paste. if it is not the same pressure on each corner it will not transfer heat properly, and will overheat the system, this will also give the side effect of not heating up the system or the case. the proper way to install a heatsink is you need to START all of the screws from the corners like a star (like a car wheel) doing one corner and then the opposing corner and get it on before torquing down the same way. I work on laptops all the time, and i have done this wrong so you might check... even a pro can cross thread a heatsink mounting screw so it feels tight but its still not properly fastened, 

another thought is you should not be spiking the proc in CMOS, the temps should never get high in CMOS either. something is definitely wrong if it is spiking the thought is (when seeing a proc spike in CMOS) is a CMOS flash, but you might need to be careful if you blip of death while flashing bios you WILL get an expensive paperweight out of the deal. Make sure of the temps before you move on to a flash. note -> I would make sure that any possible heat issue is resolved before a bios flash paperweights are only nice when they cost a buck


----------



## Saffire (Jul 22, 2009)

Speedster - the laptop oveheats whether the battery is in or out.
MFoo- I have not been able to check the heatsink as you described above yet, but just powering up today, I turned on Speedfan and watched the core temp spike from 42c to 64c just doing nothing. I would say that something - possibly the heatsink- is spiking it for sure. Its actually a nice laptop - when it runs...


----------



## mastafoo1 (Aug 1, 2009)

keep us updated at least i am personally very interested in the process and solution to this

:smile:


----------



## Saffire (Jul 22, 2009)

You got it! Will hopefully be able to get back to you soon...thanks for all the responses sent. You all are the greatest...! Yay Techsupportforum.com!


----------



## Uberw00tage (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello there, I dont want to threadjack but im haveing somewhat of the same issue.... Im on a HP ZD8000 win xp sp2 im not entirely sure why my keeps locking up i dont think its a heat issue ive cleaned the registry ran chkdsk most of the things mentioned in this posting ( bar the re-applying thermal paste )
and ive got no anwsers.

right now speedfan says hd0 37c and temp1 57c

i have an everest report but it seems fairly long... if someone would not mind helping out i would greatly appreicate it

good luck sapphire with your problems as well


----------



## Saffire (Jul 22, 2009)

Update to overheating issue from Saffire - To all of you who endeavored to help me with the HP Laptop - I thank you. This is the latest and greatest news I can give you. The HP Pavilion dv5000 of which I am sooooo fond of (see previous thread comments) will no longer power up completely. It gets to the windows logon screen, fan goes nuts and down it goes. I GIVE UP. I have solved the major issue - I'm getting a Dell. 
I can honestly say I will NEVER get another HP. They ARE demon possessed!
Since it is now nothing more than a paperweight, would there be anyone out there that could suggest what could be changed out, like, CPU, etc, that they think may solve the problem? I'm not gonna sink that much more into this 'money crater' but I'm open to suggestions... Thank You All! Saffire


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

Sounds like its going to be a CPU or motherboard.

But as far as other computers go, when you go with retail lines, they all are the same, all of the same chance at being a bad laptop. If you really want a quality built laptop, go for commercial lines, Toshiba Tecra, Dell Latitude, IBM Thinkpad, HP/Compac NC series. They cost a little more, but are alot better qualtiy, and some even come standard with a 3 year warranty.


----------



## LeraK (Sep 12, 2009)

i would say call he HP and see what hey will say, you might need to send it back to them.(If the waranty covers).
trough what they told me, is that all of them do that at sme point and its "normal" Hard drive died a few days later..try an external fan.


----------



## mastafoo1 (Aug 1, 2009)

well I would return to them if you have warranty, if they wont take it back let us know i would almost like to see this laptop to see whats going on but that would be hard to arrange lol


----------



## LeraK (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm sure they would take it back or atleast fix it even without waranty, trough you have to pay.. luckely mine was and still is covered for some time...
let us know how that will go..


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Saffire said:


> Update to overheating issue from Saffire - To all of you who endeavored to help me with the HP Laptop - I thank you. This is the latest and greatest news I can give you. The HP Pavilion dv5000 of which I am sooooo fond of (see previous thread comments) will no longer power up completely. It gets to the windows logon screen, fan goes nuts and down it goes. I GIVE UP. I have solved the major issue - I'm getting a Dell.
> I can honestly say I will NEVER get another HP. They ARE demon possessed!
> Since it is now nothing more than a paperweight, would there be anyone out there that could suggest what could be changed out, like, CPU, etc, that they think may solve the problem? I'm not gonna sink that much more into this 'money crater' but I'm open to suggestions... Thank You All! Saffire


Fan goes nuts (kindly elaborate)? Based on how you described it... I think your HDD is going bad or may be overheating. Does it happen if you use something like a linux live CD (ex. Ubuntu or Knoppix)?


----------



## Saffire (Jul 22, 2009)

Dear Mastafoo1, if I knew where to ship it to you, I would. Dear TriggerFinger, ummm how exactly does one go about using a linux live CD? Would I be able to enter Safe Mode and do this thing? As it is now, when it starts to load Windows on Power UP sequence, I hear the fan kick into high gear, almost get to the desktop and I know it will only be a matter of seconds before it blips off. Doesn't get any further than that. I cant get the whole Windows thing to load anymore. Do you think HP is laughing about all this stuff? And, of course, it is one year over warranty. I got the 2yr instead of the 3yr warranty. Duh... Next time I'll do better...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

You can download the ISO image from the internet (Google for Ubuntu or Knoppix) and burn that image into a blank CD. Use that CD to boot from your CD/DVD drive.


----------



## Saffire (Jul 22, 2009)

Dear TF, I am about to boot the ISO image CD from UBUNTU. Before I do - will this boot CD wipe out Windows XP? and is that the idea?? Once I boot I will be running the new system, correct? And hopefully that will solve my hp overheating problem...I'm not sure what to expect when I boot the ISO file, but I'm ready to do it. Anything I should know before I power on?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Running a live CD won't wipe out your XP installation. You will boot into Ubuntu (Linux) environment from the CD without having to install Ubuntu. Once you booted into Ubuntu you may choose to install it into your HDD (but that is not what you want to do). I suggested to boot from CD/DVD drive using a live CD so you may know if the shutting off problem is caused by a bad HDD or XP installation or by something else. If the problem is caused by overheating, it will still shut off (IMO) even if you boot with Ubuntu (or linux live CD).


----------



## Soccomm (Mar 26, 2009)

If it fails to go into linux just try removing you hard drive and try again with ubuntu another disc I use all the time is Hirens bootcd you may want to try that it has a bart pe of win xp to run as a live cd

By the sound of it as a guess it sounds like the cpu is shot. try replacing the ram module or just reinserting it may help


----------



## justascientist (Feb 13, 2010)

Saffire said:


> Update to overheating issue from Saffire - To all of you who endeavored to help me with the HP Laptop - I thank you.


I had this problem of shutting off. To fix it I just took it apart and cleaned off all the lint near the fan and replaced the previous heat paste with some artic silver 3.

Works great now.

If anyone has recovery cds to this computer please pm me.


----------

